# Beretta or Benelli



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I was wondering which duck and goose gun to buy. The Benelli super black eagle 2 or the x-trema 2. I like to shoot 3 1/2 inch magnums and don't mind kick . Which gun is a better buy????? :sniper:


----------



## HNT4FUD (Jan 4, 2006)

Hey honkbuster3, we're in the same boat, I'm also looking for a new shotgun, But I'm looking at the SP 10 from Remington, I wonder how this one compares to the Benelli and the Beretta?

Anyone Know????


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

both brands i would buy just depends on the feel of the gun i guess....benelli's are starting to be the best gun on the market whehter its the semi-or pump. Beretta is also a very good gun...

w/e man

If it was me i'd buy A Remington wingmaster 3 1/2


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I own a Benelli SBE and it is a turd. I am the new official un-spokesman for Benelli and would recommend anything else. Got the barrel and bolt replaced still sucks, cleaned every piece still sucks. The idea behind them is great, if you can find a good one, it would be a good gun. I will never buy one again, however. Try guns before you buy them.
Benelli-performance not worth the price


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

I would recommend a Browning because they are worth every penny. If u go to the sporting goods store in teh winter you can usually get some good deals. Also I like the 10 GA over the 3.5 Twelve-more payload and more velocity


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Benelli SBE II - All the Way.

No DOUBT, buy the Benelli SBE II. It is a lighter, nicer, easier on the shoulder, easier to clean gun.

It's only like $100 bucks more, which is nothing in the course of a lifetime of ownership.

We have 3 Benelli SBE II's and 2 Benelli SBE's in my family.....all love them.

They are inertia operated....much better then gas...which is not only more work to clean...but more prone to jamming in bad weather, or if not cleaned properly.

Most gas opertated guns are lighter recoil....except the Benelli. It is the lightest out there.

The Beretta is heavier and more clumbsier.... I know that they are also fatter foreends...which was a pain...but apparently the new ones aren't as fat, because people complained. I've shot the original one...but not the new one.

All I know is that Benelli's are the lightest, fastest, cleanest, and easiest on the shoulder....can't beat that.

All of our Benelli's are 26" barrell's. We blind hunt for ducks and field hunt for pheasant in SD..... the "26 barrell is the best compromise for all hunting conditions.

NOTE: REMINGTON SP-10: This is a good gun, but it is very, very, very heavy. I shot it when I was younger, and smaller, about 95 lbs. But it was very, very heavy, you might want to take this into consideration when you are looking at guns. I couldn't even shoulder the gun.....hahaha. It was just too heavy. I suggest you go to a gun store and HANDLE all of these guns and see what you think.

Remember: It's heavier in the field......hahaha. It feels light in the store. But you'll have all your gear and clothes on.

We all have BLACK MATTE, because of problems with the CAMO ones.

BENELLI JAMMING PROBLEMS:

The reason the Benelli jams and it's not a cleaning problem is because the shotgun has to BE SHOULDERED correctly, otherwise the INERTIA RECOIL OPERATION cannot work right. That is why the new M4 shotgun is both INERTIA RECOIL and GAS OPERATED is because when you add lots of weight, ie.... lights, sights, accessories, the Inertia Recoil cannot do it's job, so they made it GAS OPERATED too, as a backup.

So shoulder the gun firmly and you shouldn't have that problem any more.

Good Hunting. Tell us what you buy.

:sniper:


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

I have three 3.5 12ga's and my favorite is the SBE original, I also have a remington 870 super mag, and the American Arms 3.5 over and under waterfowl special, The 10 ga of any brand is only 4% more powerful than the 12ga 3.5" and the 12ga shells are about $5.00/ box less expensive that the 10 ga. so for every four boxes of 10 ga you could have bought 5 boxs of 12ga ammo. Wat the Marine in fromt of post said is very accurate the weight of the berretta is way more than the bennelli.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Both are top guns. I use a beretta and like it...I know people that got the other and they like them...cant go wrong with ether.


----------

